

Glasgow Startup Weekend (27th to 29th August) - semanticist
http://glasgow.startupweekend.org/

======
Tycho
Interesting. I don't have money, business experience or much programming
expertise (still learning) so I'm not sure I'd bring much to the table.
However I hope it goes well and they bring it back next year.

